# What in the world is a "peaceful betta"?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aquarium Central (pah...) had written on one of the tanks, "peaceful bettas". Not that I saw any, other than the occassional siamese algae eater :roll:

Any ideas? Is it an actual betta or are they just stupid and just killed once again more of their fish?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably wild bettas, I'd guess Imbellis since they are commonly called peaceful bettas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are the most common available species after Betta Splendens peaceful betta is Betta Imbellis.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

"imbellis" means "peaceful" or "non-fighting" in latin so i'm guessing that's what they were.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It defiantly is and Domestic Bettas are B.Splendens, B.Imbellis, and B.Smarginia and King might be Domestic Betta, B.Pugnax.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Funny, the fanciful name they put next to it sure was not imbellis :lol: I am surprised somewhere around me actually carries embellis then. Not...that I would get them from that store.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry Betta Raja.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Are they much difficult to keep? I have only ever ownedCT, VT, PK, DT, DeT, HM etc :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There easily exotic Betta standards but harder than Betta Splendens like you have.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Thread on keeping wilds....

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116188


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for the thread link ^.^


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There are a few members here with peaceful bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have noticed that - its too bad for me, the only store I will go to doesn't carry them. Shipping fish to me last time was such a terrible hassle two weren't looking so good (few days over arrival date)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is because they are more expensive and harder to care for.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There are stores that carry them. I just refuse low quality bad store places


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really pet stores carrying B.Imbellis are they speciality shops?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's a fish store, carrying fresh and saltwater fish. But if they were any more rude or uneducated I'd be shocked. :/ otherwise I would've read up on them, gotten the fish etc lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Petco is great with fish they hare fishbowls too and there rarely any sick Bettas water changes every two days and i have only seen like 3 or 4 sick Bettas.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lucky. There's so many bad stores/employees here. Kinda the reason why I would like to start my own fish store (home run more than likely), and be able to supply healthy fish, plants and proper information too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I used to have an LFS I did not like them and they said live plants are bad for water and they use frozen bottles of water to cool water they have limited stock glad they closed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol I wonder why they closed :roll: I will say some "aquatic" plants are not even meant to be in water. But not all live plants are bad!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Agreed and there was not a good selection to me either.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Peaceful Bettas are imbellis Bettas I own a few myself they are by far the best looking pure breed Bettas ever. It may be called peaceful by really it's not a Bettas will always be a Betta they will flare, fight, ect....it's a Bettas nature I know this because I observe my imbellis and experience from breeding them. I love those guys. My avatar is a picture of an imbellis wild caught


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Domestic Bettas are crossed with B.Splendens, B.Imbellis, and B.Smarginia. B.Imbellis is the second most popular species after B.Splendens.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, Setsuna ^^ I figured the store was still wrong because they said they are great for community tanks... While I reckoned they would be much like caring for a sorority, which is more difficult, and a must to have tons of plants, hiding spots and more space is better.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are B.Imbellis tank mates like B.Splenden tank mates not very active, not colorful, not long fins, and not aggressive is that B.Imbellis tank mate rules to?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I doubt that a pet store would have purebreed on their shelves. It's very rare if there is. Pet store are most likely to have their own breed for their store


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

You should buy one and show us or just take picture and show us that way we might know Wat it is


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would buy it too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

But that would mean going back to Edmonton, to that store and supporting them D: lol. I did not even see one in there - which means they either died or sold off REALLY fast.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am okay with supporting a bad store to get a good fish I know the fish agrees maybe they will get more?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

that's true. I could have gotten three plakat ladies for free from PJ'S PETS because one had a hole in her body, and the other two had distinct columnaris signs. But I did not have the tank space to save them.

If anything maybe I will take a picture. I think they are like... 14.00 for one.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think that sounds lake a reasonable price I would have taken the sick fish and make makeshift tanks then adopn them out.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol well here soon I will make sure to have at least 3-5 unused tanks (2.5-5 gallons) as extras for "just in case" anyways - plus a few 1 gallon quarantine/medication tanks. Since I'll have a room to heat, it's okay


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good yay your starting a Betta rescue operation.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I have before lol. It was worth it. I will still be breeding, but not a massive mill scale obviously (blech...) But I will have time on my hands very very soon  I can literally go to a store and ask for the fish for free because they are sick or dying and they will lose money anyways.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Petco rarely has sick Bettas when I breed I only want one or two pairs.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I have two males and two females... Problem is I have a DT geno and a CT for females, while HM and DT are my males! :lol: need other females (and a CT male)


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

i have 2 diff spawns from my Imbellis bettas. frys are grown up soon


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool!!  I was going to do a DT (and DT geno?) spawn but this spawn was much too large to handle in one tank. :lol:

Is breeding imbellis much different than splendens?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Cool!!  I was going to do a DT (and DT geno?) spawn but this spawn was much too large to handle in one tank. :lol:
> 
> Is breeding imbellis much different than splendens?


no its just the same thing nothing diff. the only diff is wild bettas dont need the half cut Styrofoam cup. just have plants in the tank and dont bother them wild bettas tend to make a much bigger and stronger nest then show bettas


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol I didn't even use a styrofoam cup for my fella. IAL leaf, and a teaspoon of his old nest to encourage him to build a bigger nest is all I needed.  well, I'll look into this Imbellis - why not?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Domestic Bettas are hardier too.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

I will make a video soon on breeding Bettas using a diff Method I learn recently this will intrigue you guys. I was amazed when I learn this method of breeding Bettas this way too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard a few methods looking forward to your video.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait  personally I do the shock method. Works 95% of the time. But I also put a little more effort in, where I use a spray bottle to simulate light rain (colder water), clean every day, and introduce foods up to four times a day. :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I will try a mix of methods.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Always good to try out a bunch. See what works for you


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would take a few parts and mix them.


----------

